# where are the rabbit people???



## currycomb (Sep 8, 2009)

:/this started out well then kinda got stuck. surely there are more rabbit questions. like: do female rabbits have a heat cycle? are male rabbits steril when shedding? can putting rabbits under light help get the does bred?  stuff like this.  love the rabbit disease section from the rabbitry guy, keep it up


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 8, 2009)

***Blush***
 I'm the "rabbitry guy" and I'm actually a gal...


 Ask away and I shall do my best to answer! My next installment in the disease section will be something tomorrow. Got a suggestion for a disease or aliment?! 


 I'm glad you like it!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 8, 2009)

JoieDeViveRabbitry said:
			
		

> ***Blush***
> I'm the "rabbitry guy" and I'm actually a gal...
> 
> 
> Ask away and I shall do my best to answer!................................................................................Got a suggestion?!


how about some pics of those french furry rabbitty things that you raise?   SI Vou Ples  <----and that would be the extent of my french vocab.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 8, 2009)

LOL
Coming up....

 See here:
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=2188


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 9, 2009)

Yes, those are all great questions!! I am only capable of answering some posts when I see them,...I don't have the time to get many articles up here, hopefully Joan(is that your name?) will keep them coming!!

Rabbits ovulate upon copulation(like cats). They do not have cycles, but will ovulate better in the spring. Temp and light dependent. 
Bucks are less fertile when the outside temps rise about 85 degrees...


----------



## Mtcookie (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm new to rabbit breeding so I have no clue.  My babies have a couple of more months for me to learn these things. I get to learn for you you peeps.


----------



## miss_thenorth (Sep 9, 2009)

I keep checking back to to see if there is anything new in the rabbit section.  If there is not, then I leave.  If you have questions--post them up and there a few of us around who can answer them.


----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Sep 9, 2009)

trestlecreek said:
			
		

> I don't have the time to get many articles up here, hopefully *Joan(is that your name?) *will keep them coming!!


 Doesn't anyone know how to read a signature around here? First I'm called a GUY, now my name is Joan


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 9, 2009)




----------

